
Ask HN: Side project which can earn $400-500 - olddev
I want to build a usefull small web app on my free time. Last couple of year I got few ideas and found that either they are build by someone already or they are too big to execute for a person on week-ends in couple of months.<p>Now I am thinking to make someting for which market are huge on the same time there are small to big players already exists like invoicing app. I am assuming as most of the player already making money, I will also make some money.<p>Now sure if that is the right path
======
improvemewrong
Also interested in the doing the same thing if anyone else wants to
collaborate.

------
wesie
Hi, drop me an email on rume.gbenedio@yahoo.com

Have an idea which we can collaborate on.

------
wesie
@improvemewrong drop me an email

